# If you named your dog Spangeprop or Mealticket...



## enocifer (Jun 6, 2014)

... you just might be a roadkid.
Seriously, though, cute puppies totally earn their keep. "Oh, your dog is so cute! Here's $20!" Good boy! Good dog! Now get me a girlfriend, dammit... but no, this little guy's name is Bronx, not Spangeprop, lol, though it might as well be... he is loved.


----------

